#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Heat and mass transfer by c.p kothandaraman

## pulsarvignesh

Hi frnds i am jai vignesh uploading heat and mass transfer ebook


*Note: Attachment has been deleted due to copyright issue.*





  Similar Threads: Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer by C.P.Kothandaraman heat and mass transfer Heat and Mass Transfer Heat and mass transfer Heat and mass transfer by p k nag

----------


## arun89

I like all in faadoo engineers .com . I always with you

----------


## rushyendra sri raghuveer

where is the book

----------


## Elangovan73

where is the book????

----------


## sharonrajmech

where is the book frnd

----------


## jameseenu

where is the book?

----------


## krish3k

is any one a pdf formate HMT data book??

----------


## dachu

send the link for download..

----------


## rajasekar3186

nice thanks my dear friend

----------


## Giri Dharan V

Where is the Books friends?

----------


## faadoo-kare

I am also looking for the heat transfer  databook. Can anyone have share  the heat transfer  databook

----------

